# Breastfeeding and Sunburn...HELP!!!



## TryingMyBest (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi there,

I have not been on this site in a while and was mainly in other areas but was happy to find you all! We are on vacation right now and I am having a HORRIBLE time because the guilt of my baby getting sunburned is driving me CRAZY!!! The first day that we went to the beach (Friday) we knew it was going to rain so I told everyone that we could run down for just a few minutes and see everything. It was completely overcast (I know the rule on this and sunburn...it can still get you!!!) and it was sprinkling. Anyway, we have 4 boys. They ALL got sunburned in the short time we were down there. (for the record, we all had gone back to our room and slathered on sunscreen before we spent the rest of the day at the beach/pool) To preface, this was our first real sun exposure of the year so...it added to the problem. The three oldest boys are peeling now and had some tiny blistering. My youngest (22 months) was fully clothed so he seemed OK until Saturday night when the burn REALLY started to show up. Apparently, his shirt started to droop when it got wet. There is an area of about 3 inches on the back of his neck that was scorched. On Saturday when we could really see the results of his burn, he had a huge (size of a nickel) blister in the burn and several tiny blisters around it. I called the pediatrician and he said it was second degree and that it would heal up on it's own pretty much.

This is where it all really starts going downhill. I was devastated. I went online to look for sunburn treatments and found all of this HORRIBLE information about how I had just doubled my children's risks for skin cancer. I have cried and beaten myself up the rest of the trip and we leave today!! I went out and bought organic Aloe juice to put on their skin in addition to the most pure kind of aloe gel I could find. I have had them completely covered in sunscreen in the places that aren't covered and they are wearing shirts over their sunburn. We also changed the days to only go out after 4pm or later as well. I feel like the worst mother EVER!!!

When we went out on Sunday I put a blister bandage over the blister so that when we went swimming germs and bacteria would not get in it (it had already ruptured once and resealed) and then on Sunday I noticed there was a spot on the blister bandage that was open...so water and whatever else was going inside. I tried to remove it and WHAMMO the blister not only ruptured but the skin was removed from the top...yet ANOTHER mistake.

I only read TODAY that breastmilk will help sunburns and that it can kill cancer cells. I put breastmilk on the boys and all over the youngest ones blisters and burn.

Here are my questions...and some might not be best aired here...so tell me if you suggest elsewhere.

Can one burn like this give my son skin cancer when he is older?

Will breastmilk really help the sunburn?

Will breastmilk possible help lower the risk for skin cancer and atypical cells from the sunburn? ( I have read studies that say breastmilk kills cancer cells)

If so, do they mean topically or internally? I am still breastfeeding my baby about twice a day now. Does this breastfeeding help to protect him?

Did I wait too long for the benefit by putting breastmilk on a burn today that happened on Friday? Some of the boys are peeling last night and today. I was afraid to do anything with the blister and it was intact until yesterday.

Does the ocean/saltwater help the burns as well?

Should we let the blister air now...or try to keep it covered? It still looks "wet".

What else can I do?

I am in a bad place right now, completely panicking and I feel like I have let my children down immensely. I know that everyone is going to get sunburned at some point... but I am the Mom that freaks about anything with lead, uses as many natural products as possible, and tries like heck to keep my children safe from toxins etc. I can't BELIEVE that I didn't think of breastmilk sooner!! Would breastmilk have been even more effective sooner?

Dang it, any advice is greatly appreciated and needed. I just want to scream.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

First thing first mama, calm down. You are not a monster.
Everything you did, everything you are doing, is right. The only other thing I'd do is go buy an aloe vera plant. Cut a leaf off, slice down the edges to get the spines off- already the goo will be all over. Slice the pieces open, work the goo out. Somehow, putting it in a bottle makes it less good? The plants are cheap, they have 'em at target and walmart. Another suggestion, is to get all your bigger kids some children's viatimins, for the C and E- these antioxidants can help the skin repair itself more quickly. Cool baths, with little to no soap, so it doesn't dry out.
Yes, breastmilk will really help. Topically- lactic acid helps the skin shed without hurting, the oils form a barrier, and the milk is antibacterial, antifungal, and antiviral. Internally- breastmilk has the sugars and proteins needed for swift healing, and nursing reduces stress and sensations of pain.
And yes, breastmilk is anticarcenogenic. My favorite miracle story is, a boy I met at the WIC office was born with a inoperable/untreatable malignant tumor on his spine, that by 16 months, had disappeared on its own. The boy's mama was convinced it was because she nursed him all he wanted- she dropped everything, went on welfare, to nurse this baby 24-7 in the hospital for over a year. And the little boy? Shy, a little small for his age, doing fine.
Treat the blisters like any open sore- avoid anything that hurts, keep clean, etc.
Honestly, I think everything will be fine.


----------



## TryingMyBest (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averlee* 
The only other thing I'd do is go buy an aloe vera plant. Another suggestion, is to get all your bigger kids some children's viatimins, for the C and E- these antioxidants can help the skin repair itself more quickly. Cool baths, with little to no soap, so it doesn't dry out.
Yes, breastmilk will really help. Topically- lactic acid helps the skin shed without hurting, the oils form a barrier, and the milk is antibacterial, antifungal, and antiviral. Internally- breastmilk has the sugars and proteins needed for swift healing, and nursing reduces stress and sensations of pain.
And yes, breastmilk is anticarcenogenic. My favorite miracle story is, a boy I met at the WIC office was born with a inoperable/untreatable malignant tumor on his spine, that by 16 months, had disappeared on its own. The boy's mama was convinced it was because she nursed him all he wanted- she dropped everything, went on welfare, to nurse this baby 24-7 in the hospital for over a year. And the little boy? Shy, a little small for his age, doing fine.
Treat the blisters like any open sore- avoid anything that hurts, keep clean, etc.
Honestly, I think everything will be fine.

Hey there Averlee,

Thank you so much for responding to my post! I know that it was VERY long and probably a lot to take in so I really appreciate you sharing your insights. I am going to go get an aloe plant and use it! I bought the organic aloe juice and also have the gels and I think I understand the reasoning behind it not being as "good". The preservatives, fragrances, and other gelatinizing chemicals are certainly not a plus. I don't know why I didn't think to buy the plan sooner...but I will and NOW. I did bring our vitamins and all 4 boys have been taking them but I also went out and got some vitamin E oil to put on the burns as well as some extra vitamin D tablets (even though I know they are getting some in the sun..but I have been told that the sunblock will also block this and D fights cancer and sun damage so Ole'!!!) and they all had fresh fruit today and juices yesterday to add to the C factor. I tried to find more C in a vitamin but they were all high adult doses.

I am so glad to hear that breastmilk is a huge helper. I am already seeing a difference in the scrapes that the smallest one got on his leg today digging in sand and shells. They were minor abrasions..but I figured what the heck and put some there too while applying it to his burns. Within about 2 hours the surface swelling is gone and I can see the rub marks are starting to cease in a little. The burn itself looked very bright and painful earlier, and after an application of BM, it seems more subdued. I am going to start putting it on there about 6 times a day. So far, we have only gotten 3 doses in but hopefully they are helping.

What an AWESOME story about the little boy! I was so happy to read that he had a success! I believe that we are given what we need...we just need to stop trying to be masterminds and get back to the basics (not to say that modern medicine isn't a marvel to behold..just saying on these levels...). I spent $100 on screens, lotions, gels, bandages etc. before I even considered breastmilk...DUH...it's like my mind couldn't fathom anything other than the pharmacy.

Anyway, I appreciate you responding again. I know it was a lot to read.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Right on!
I'm so glad to hear you're seeing some improvement already.
Like I said before, everything you've done is right. You seem to have a good handle on things. And honestly, it doesn't sound like your kids are in much pain.(if they are, tylenol or kids motrin might help) At least, not so much that it's the first thing you've mentioned. Perhaps it looks somewhat worse than it actually is.
In the future, I'd recommend a titanium sunscreen. My faves are the california baby and burt's bees brands. I know you did use sunscreen, plus long sleeves, so it may not matter what brand.
Good luck and best wishes.


----------

